# Hair Conditioner Recipe



## mslorraine101 (Jul 2, 2011)

Can anyone help me find how to make a natural conditioner to accompany my line of shampoos?  All I can find is recipes made with pure oil, vinegar,  or that have to be kept in the frig.

Thanks


----------



## Earthchild (Jul 2, 2011)

What do you mean by natural?  Technically it only qualifies as a "conditioner" if it contains a cationic quaternary compound which adsorbs to hair (i.e. behentrimonium methosulfate, behentrimonium chloride, etc).  You can do a moisturizing treatment with just coconut or other oils, but those typically need to be shampooed out.  You can do a "mostly natural" conditioner - the Herbarie has a nice formula on their site for a Smooth and Silky (or something similarly named) conditioner that doesn't have too many additives.  For everything you need to know about conditioners, and everything else B&B, check out Swift's blog:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

HTH!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 2, 2011)

I second Swift's site.

You can make solid conditioner bars if you want to avoid preservatives.  Ideally, it's probably a good idea to use a preservative for them anyway but you could get away with not using one.  However, anything water-based will need a non "natural" preservative and as earthchild comments, real conditioners incorporate cationic quaternary compounds.

What kind of shampoo do you make?


----------



## mslorraine101 (Jul 29, 2012)

I make castile shampoos (peppermint and a lavender vanilla).


----------



## SkinLover (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure about 'natural', since all 'raw ingredients' are handled/processed in some way, even if only removing from a plant and packaging, but I use a very simple basic hair conditioner recipe from Aussie Soap Supplies, which you can play around with:

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/re ... rimer.html


----------

